# Dell Laptop VGA to Sony Bravia LCD TV



## jschutzm (Nov 5, 2007)

Searched the forums, seen a lot of posts on this, but have not found a solution yet.

*QUESTION:* Is there such a thing as a Laptop and TV being incompatible?

*ISSUE:* Can't get a Dell Inspiron M90 and a Sony Bravia LCD TV to work together. They are connected via a VGA port but the TV says "no signal" when switched to the VGA input.


The TV's VGA port works fine when connected to OTHER laptops - just not the Dell M90

Toggled Fn+F8 (display mode) keys on the laptop to cycle thru the different modes, giving it a few seconds to take affect between tries.... No change

Dell replaced the Motherboard and Video card on the laptop -- Now the laptop will display on a 15 inch LCD monitor, but not the Big Screen Sony TV.

Enabled the second monitor as the "primary" display per one of the posts... nothing changed except the mouse would scroll WAY off the screen and the Windows Task bar disapeared from the laptop's screen. Had to uplug the VGA port to reset it back.

Extended the desktop to the 2nd display - no change, except that the mouse now scrolls WAY off screen.

Fiddled around with resolution settings of the 2nd display -- no change. The OTHER laptops which DO work with the Sony TV are set to 1024X768


Reinstalled the display drivers (NVIDIA Quadro 1500m) from the Dell site..no change

Finally reinstalled the entire OS from a corporate image we had.. no change

Are these two devices just incompatible or am I missing something elementary???

Please help. All the posts I've read have suggested things I've already tried.


----------



## Garrett158 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the same problem with the Latitude D610 laptop and Sony Bravia LCD. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## IT_Andy (Mar 24, 2008)

You need to hit the FN key and then CRT/LCD while holding FN and it will swap signal to the tv.


----------



## IT_Andy (Mar 24, 2008)

By the way you might need to press it a couple of times before it picks up. The delay is normally fairly short.


----------

